# should I upgrade the end links?



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Well while I'm replacing the strut mounts, should I upgrade the end links? The oem ones are plastic, but does the material they are made of make a huge difference? Zzp shows two options, one steel and one billet, what would the differences be between those two? Other than the 80$ increase in price...


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The OE nylon links, the actual link, holds up just fine.
The cheezy ball ends wear out.....depending on road conditions and driving style the wearout can be accelerated.
If yours are tight, replacement won't enhance a thing.
When they get loose, all suspension movement gets noisey and transfers into the cabin.

So, the shaft material isn't really the issue.....it's the ends.
If you can find something greaseable, and actually grease them from time to time, you will have links that likely last the life of the car.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

These things?










Where are the zerk fittings for an occasional shot of grease? Also left them off the ball joints, so added those, have the self tapping kind. Maybe should to the same to the stabilizer links. 

Ha, lubricated for life.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

A oxymoron term: Lubed for life means the life of the part, not quite the same as what we interpet it to mean.

Buying public falls for it every time.

Rob


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ha ha , left all me tools some where during too many moves , hay can ya spare a wrench . Sure is a good thing I can turn the oil filter on and off with my trusty left hand . I'm not quite sure where the 15/16 ths is .. 

I'm so lucky Chicago PAVES THE STREETS every year or 2 ..


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Robby said:


> The OE nylon links, the actual link, holds up just fine.
> The cheezy ball ends wear out.....depending on road conditions and driving style the wearout can be accelerated.
> If yours are tight, replacement won't enhance a thing.
> When they get loose, all suspension movement gets noisey and transfers into the cabin.
> ...


Ok cool, ill give the ends a looksee when I'm down there and see what they look like.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

brian v said:


> Ha ha , left all me tools some where during too many moves , hay can ya spare a wrench . Sure is a good thing I can turn the oil filter on and off with my trusty left hand . I'm not quite sure where the 15/16 ths is ..
> 
> I'm so lucky Chicago PAVES THE STREETS every year or 2 ..


I commute 90 miles a day on I80 where they constantly repair the road and by the time they finish one section, the one they just replaced is already chunky and destroying our cars. Caltrans job security I guess.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Lubed for life or not, it's amazing how long these types of parts last without adding any new grease. In the old days, you could grease things every time you change the oil and they'd still wear out in 50 thousand miles. Now, a tie rod end can easily go 150K without ever having any added grease


----------

